# Methimazole Side Effects



## star_gazer (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone felt their muscles go weak a few hours after taking Methimazole? My left arm felt weak after few hours of taking 10 mg of it. My doctor wants me to stay on Methimazole and avoid PTU unless absolutely necessary.

other side effects: shortness of breath, increased anxiety


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When I was taking it I experienced full body muscle aches. I've been lucky and never experienced the muscle weakness many do experience.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't blame the ATD's entirely its the thyroid disease itself with both hyper and hypo. Keep in mind getting better isn't like recovering from the flu it takes time be patient.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stargazer11 said:


> Has anyone felt their muscles go weak a few hours after taking Methimazole? My left arm felt weak after few hours of taking 10 mg of it. My doctor wants me to stay on Methimazole and avoid PTU unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> other side effects: shortness of breath, increased anxiety


This may be myopathy from hyper. I could not breathe either. It was scary. Also, organs prolapsed.

Read this.

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Advanced hyper.
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/conditions/hyperthyroidism/signs_and_symptoms.html


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

I felt worse on Methimazole. I got achy all over, broke out like a high schooler and just felt blah. I know it was the drugs.


----------

